# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Neebo, baby monitor, Daatrics Ltd, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Designer - Daatrics Ltd

neebomonitor.com

----------


## Airicist

Neebo - the baby care system - trailer

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> Daatrics’ first product, Neebo, is the safest, smallest device of its kind, offering the function of the most well-liked baby monitoring and parenting products integrated into a single miniature 1.2 inch body.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Neebo is a baby wearable that helps take some worry out of parenting"

by Julian Chokkattu
December 7, 2016

----------

